# WALL-E: The Best Disney & Pixar yet?



## Blaziking the God General

So I just saw WALL-E today and thought it was the best Disney & Pixar collaboration film. It was AMAZING! What did you think of it?


----------



## Furretsu

Haven't seen it, but I highly doubt it will beat _Cars_.


----------



## Sakka

>.> Sheer awesomeness.

There is always space in space !

BTW, I went early to see it and got a 'priavate' screening. Yay for waking up before any of those small children and their adults and making it to the first showing at like 7... Or does this only prove my sadness ?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

No, I don't think so.


----------



## Jolty

Oh you Americans always get epic stuff before we do ;-;
It comes out on July 18th for us... but when it does come out I AM SO THERE, I freaking love Pixar


----------



## Timmy

I haven't seen it yet buuut I think I will like it. *shrug*


----------



## hopeandjoy

My local newspaper gave it 5 stars. And that never happens.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Damn you people on the other side!

Have yet to watch it. Hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Zeph

Meh. I probably won't watch it in the cinema when it comes out, but I might watch it when it's on DVD.


----------



## Ambipom

It looks really good. I'm seeing it today. My friends saw it the other day and thought it was fantastic.


----------



## Celestial Blade

Probably won't beat Toy Story or Finding Nemo.


----------



## PK

It was so good. MUCH better than cars. :D


----------



## Dannichu

It's not out here yet, but my favourite Pixar movie thus far is probably The Incredibles, though I like them all (except maybe Bug's Life).


----------



## The Suicune

Celestial Blade said:


> Probably won't beat Toy Story or Finding Nemo.


You beat me to saying that xD Toy Story is epic win, and so is Monsters Inc. Just not as much.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I disagree. It's totally going to be equal to Toy Story, and I thought it was a bit better than Finding Nemo.


----------



## Erika

I saw this movie the Friday it came out! 8D

I was really happy with it, and totally had that "Pixar" feel. Other 3D animated films never feel quite up to par with Pixar, except for maybe Dreamworks and their Shrek series, but the third Shrek movie was a real let down for me.

Honestly, I liked Finding Nemo more Wall*E, but that was probably because of the inclusion of actual actors into the film that made it felt rather tacky. The Mary Poppins influences were nice, but I would have loved to see them actually animated to match the human characters, to make the environment feel more believable to me. Other then that, I loved it, it was cute, and I can't wait to see the new Abigail Breslin movie tomorrow. XD;


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Erika said:


> Honestly, I liked Finding Nemo more Wall*E, but that was probably because of the inclusion of actual actors into the film that made it felt rather tacky. The Mary Poppins influences were nice, but I would have loved to see them actually animated to match the human characters, to make the environment feel more believable to me. Other then that, I loved it, it was cute, and I can't wait to see the new Abigail Breslin movie tomorrow. XD;


Wasn't the film "Hey, Dolly"?
I think that was an interesting way of saying that humans have become less real - they don't even look like they could exist in our life. Wall-E and Eve could, since they're still 'human', but the others... they're long gone. That's my interpretation of it, at least.


----------



## Frozen Weta

Saw it and loved it, even though the theatre was full of obnoxious little children and their even more annoying parents.   Seriuosly, why can't people just shut the hell up while watching a movie?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Oh, I know. I saw Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull and there were these annoying kids in back of me that had the most irritating laughs ever, and would laugh at all of the things that weren't remotely funny.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dannichu said:


> It's not out here yet, but my favourite Pixar movie thus far is probably The Incredibles, though I like them all (except maybe Bug's Life).


Oh my god, yes. The Incredibles is an great movie. I love it the most out of all Pixar movies. 

Haven't seen Wall-E yet though, might, I dunno.

And I hate little kids in theaters too. Bah, especially one somebody brings a baby and it just CRIES and you can't hear the movie at all.


----------



## hopeandjoy

It was nice. I cried at the end when 



Spoiler: WALL-E



WALL-E's memory was gone. Though, EVE did fix it.


----------



## Erika

... said:


> Wasn't the film "Hey, Dolly"?
> I think that was an interesting way of saying that humans have become less real - they don't even look like they could exist in our life. Wall-E and Eve could, since they're still 'human', but the others... they're long gone. That's my interpretation of it, at least.


Oh, was it? My bad. ^_^; I seem to always get them confused, has to be that whole era, they all look similar to me. @_@;


----------



## ChronaMew

I love it! I would probably put it at around number 3 on my Pixar favorites, right behind Ratatouille and Monsters, Inc. WALL-E's love for Hello, Dolly! made me happy. :)

I hear Disney/Pixar is actually pushing for a Best Picture nomination at the Academy Awards. The only animated film to be nominated in that category is Beauty and the Beast. Hope it makes it. :)


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I know; that would be awesome if they got nominated for it; or even WON it!!!


----------



## Gooberdued

Yes, WALL-E is the greatest Pixar film yet. Such a great movie! :D


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

Lol Wall-E totally blew away every movie I've evereverever seen (except for maybe Fiddler on the Roof)!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was all leaning forward in my seat trying to to talk to the screen and crying when 



Spoiler: WALL-E



Eve fixed Wall-E and his memory was gone.


 That was sooo incredibly sad =,[ But I really like how the movie had a real message. 



Spoiler: WALL-E



How Humans became lazy and tryed to get robots to do all the work, and when it was finally time for humans to take over again, they were all trying to find reasons not to. Even today: the president was telling the auto-pilot not to ever allow return to Earth...


 *sigh*

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I agree. I thought the message was great. My mom pointed out something really interesting though 



Spoiler: WALL-E



how in the beginning WALL-E is trying to recover Eve, and then in the end when Eve has to do the same thing.


 Movie made of awesomeness.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

Omagosh that never clicked!! :D
That's amazing!


----------



## Dark Butterfly

I thought it was very well done, best animated film i've seen this year 10/10


----------



## Furretsu

Just saw it today, gotta say it is probably the best 3D animated film EVER. 10/10 from me as well. :D


----------



## Tailsy

I think that might be the first robot I went 'awwww' at. <3 I loved it, too!


----------



## #1 bro

HOLY SHIT

I just saw this movie today and let me say:

seriously, it is quite possibly the best movie I have ever seen (okay except for the Princess Bride but w/e), let alone best pixar movie. Seriously, it _totally_ kicked ass. The whole thing. And especially the "cupcake in a cup" part. 

Anyway, it is the BEST THING EVER HIGHLY RECOMMENDED 11/10


----------



## Fredie

I don't know if it the best yet, I am going to see it next week so when I get back I will have more things to say. I'm not sure if it will be as good as Cars or maybe The Incredibles or even man A Bug's Life, they were all pretty awesome.


----------



## The Suicune

fredie175- To be honest the only one that was good from them was Incredibles, Bugs Life is a classic, but it bores me :(

I loved it :) :)

It's not winning the Toy Story series for me though :D

There's actually a Wall-E T4 special starting in about 5 minutes :D


----------



## Fredie

I saw it last Tuesday and I thought it was awesome. Wall-E fell in love <3. That Space Ship is my kind of place! Cupcake in a Cup! Yay.


----------



## Minish

Kinda bumping the thread but I DON'T CARE because I finally saw it with some friends. :D

It was _awesome_~ I love it when there are films that don't care about putting in quiet messages about humans mucking up the earth. I really liked it a lot, Eve was so awesome. xD


----------



## Ambipom

I saw it and I loved it. My family doesn't even like movies with robots and outer space, and they loved it too.

But according to my cousin, it was the most boring movie ever.


----------



## Timmy

I _finally_ saw this movie. I freaking loved every second of it. 10/10. 

I'm already dieing to see it again~


----------



## Butterfree

Yes, it was pretty awesome. A couple of parts irked me (Eve worked so well saying almost nothing but "Wall-E!" in different tones of voice; why did they have to give her that cheesy "No! No!" line? D:) but it was the most emotionally affecting work of fiction I have ever seen. I spent ten minutes even after the end of the film sobbing in the car. How do they _do_ that?


----------



## foreign contaminant

i saw it and loved it, but that's a bit obvious. ;D i thought it was the best pixar film *i've* seen, but i've liked them all. wall-e is my favorite character of theirs.

i have a bias towards stories that aren't dialogue-heavy. ever since i played ico, i've felt that some good stories are told without dialogue and more through body language. not a lot of stories are told this way, but thanks to wall-e people might understand why i feel how i do.


----------



## see ya

Your name is epic, Foreign Containment. :D

Yeah, WALL-E's my favorite Pixar movie so far. I have no idea how Pixar's gonna top it. It has what may be the best pacing of any animated movie I've seen so far (I watched Ratatouille afterwards and got whiplash), and I love how pretty much no line of dialog was wasted. Also loved how freaking WELL the emotion was conveyed in characters that not only barely speak, but don't even have mouths. There's also the fact that they were able to make the love between a _trash compactor_ and an _environmental probe_ not only seem convincing, but compelling and flat-out adorable. And Peter Gabriel...Gah, such an amazing movie. :3

Also, the next person who said this movie was boring needs to be punched in the face. Seriously, lrn 2 subtlety, people. Not everything has to be in-your-face and fast-paced.


----------



## Evolutionary

WALL-E is so cute and awesome~

I love it.


----------



## Yarnchu

I liked the film, but I won't be going around and saying its the best Pixar has to offer. The atmosphere was fantastic, and many scenes brought me close to crying.(though I doubt anything will top Wilson[a volleyball XD] floating away in the movie Cast Away) Many things irked me though. For starters, the movie was trying to be too sad at times...such as when Wall-E runs over his pet Cockroach. Also, the movie didn't have as much of an impact on me because of the fact that it is a family film. That forced them to do the cheesy and unoriginal "kiss reviving memories" instead of the bittersweet ending that would have made the movie even more powerful. Come to think of it, most romance movies do this. Still, the movie is a wonderful one, and still had a great impact on me. I say its 8/10.


----------



## xkze

I don't think Pixar would've gotten away with leaving WALL-E without his personality or any memory of EVE or her love. Plus, it definitely felt right. The "magic spark" between them had been shown earlier in the movie (the scene right after the escape pod explodes and Wall-E and Eve shuffle around in space with the fire extinguisher) so it's not like it was "out of nowhere" and it didn't seem like it was fabricated _just_ for that last scene.

Plus, the emotion building up between the viewer and Wall-E and Eve by this point in the movie definitely made you _want_ to believe it. 



As I've said before, this movie is fucking brilliant
Best Pixar film to date _easily_ and I'm a Pixar addict so I love nearly all their movies.

Brilliant story, brilliant characters, brilliant animation, brilliant voicework at the times when there were voices, and as Skymin pointed out, brilliant pacing.

everything about this movie is magnificent and I love the hell out of it 
also, motherfucking peter gabriel <3


----------



## opaltiger

> For starters, the movie was trying to be too sad at times...such as when Wall-E runs over his pet Cockroach.


... that was not meant to be sad.



> Brilliant story, brilliant characters, brilliant animation, brilliant voicework at the times when there were voices, and as Skymin pointed out, brilliant pacing.
> 
> everything about this movie is magnificent and I love the hell out of it
> also, motherfucking peter gabriel <3


this. although I rolled my eyes at Also sprach Zarathustra.

Pixar can stop now. They've done it; if there is any justice in this world, The Dark Knight will lose Best Picture to Wall-E (or vice versa, I _suppose_).

I have no idea what they intend to do next that won't seem trivial in comparison.


----------



## #1 bro

opaltiger said:


> I have no idea what they intend to do next that won't seam trivial in comparison.


I assume you're asking rhetorically, but whatever:

link
link
link
link
link

yes, they actually are making a Cars 2. why this ever seemed like a good idea, I can't imagine, but I'm pretty sure it's Disney's fault and it's mostly to sell merchandise. 

goddamn Disney.


----------



## xkze

I'm only looking forward to Cars 2 because I have an irrational love for the first one.
Realistically though, they could've picked a ton of better movies to make a sequel for.
It seems to me Disney's just looking to make a shitload of money again in 2011 marketing a ton of toys. (have you /seen/ how many Cars toys there are? god.)

EDIT: oh
you said that
am I going blind or did you edit that post

I have heard absolutely nothing about Up other than the fact that it exists.
So I'm looking forward to it


also, opal, I believe he was referring to the end of the movie, when Wall-E drives unsympathetically over the cockroach after losing his personality. You're thinking of the scene at the beginning of the movie, where he runs over it and then panics and reverses and kneels down to make sure it's alive. 

The former was definitely meant to be sad, and definitely was
but... it was during a sad scene
so I don't see why that's such a bad move for it to be sad? o_O


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I can somewhat understand Toy Story 3, but I just don't see why Disney must make a second Cars. That's easily my least favorite Disney/Pixar movie.



			
				opaltiger said:
			
		

> Pixar can stop now. They've done it; if there is any justice in this world, The Dark Knight will lose Best Picture to Wall-E.


Apparantly, justice has occured. It may not be the Oscars, but meh, close enough.


----------



## Bombsii

Cars 2 will most probably suck. They are also releasing all of the TOy Story movies in 3-D


----------



## Jason-Kun

Toy Story 3 and Cars 2? Damn Disney, stop milking all the good movies. You killed The Lion King by making 1 and 1/2, now you're going to kill Cars and Toy Story? Thanks alot. Although Up does seem interesting.

Anyways. Saw Wall-E awhile back. I have to say of all the Disney and Pixar movies I've seen, it has to be my third favorite after Cars and A Bug's Life. It was so sweet and it was a love story. Although I do hate how they threw in that evil robot out of nowhere.


----------



## xkze

If you're talking about Otto, he was definitely like the third most important robot in the movie. The plot wouldn't have been the same without Otto.


I'm predicting that Cars 2 will be a lot better than Cars. Tom Lasseter's not directing it this time, he's handing it to the guy that directed Ratatouille. 
Not that I have anything against Lasseter.
Just a prediction, who knows if it'll be right, but I've got a hunch.


----------



## #1 bro

I bet Cars 2 will be a good, entertaining movie. But honestly, why did it have to be _Cars_ that gets a sequel? It's easily the worst out of the eight Pixar movies, and more importantly, it doesn't _need_ a sequel, what with Lightning already being the world champion! (or something, I forget the details) If you're going to make a sequel, make it of the Incredibles, which kicked ass and has a lot of potential for another installment.


----------



## see ya

Actually, IIRC, the guy also directed The Incredibles as well as Ratatouille, so it should be pretty good. But I haven't seen the first Cars.


----------



## Yarnchu

I didn't say it came out of nowhere. However, it felt too cliched. I'm also not saying that the movie shouldn't have been sad, but it felt at points that it was trying a little hard. Those flaws doesn't change the fact that I love the movie. It has the wonderful, atmospheric feel that few things can capture. This is definately a favorite of mine, alongside The Dark Knight and Gojira.

I'm also curious to see how Toy Story 3 will turn out. I love the movies, but I'm a little worried that they will completly massacre it.(like what the Mieser Brother's Christmas did trying to be like the old christmas specials) Cars 2 hopefully will live up to the first, but The Incredibles 2 is more deserving of a sequel.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I bet Cars 2 will be a good, entertaining movie. But honestly, why did it have to be _Cars_ that gets a sequel? It's easily the worst out of the eight Pixar movies, and more importantly, it doesn't _need_ a sequel, what with Lightning already being the world champion! (or something, I forget the details) If you're going to make a sequel, make it of the Incredibles, which kicked ass and has a lot of potential for another installment.


The Incredibles had a sequel which was a game; Rise of the Underminer.

Though yeah. Toy Story could have a sequel. But not Cars.


----------



## Bombsii

Xikaze said:


> (Cars had has two games, both of them sucked ass, and I don't consider games canon anyway.)
> 
> But I agree that an Incredibles sequel would've been much more appropriate. They even hinted at a sequel in the end. :/


Yeah but they were just racing games. They don't count as sequels.

The Incredibles 2 would've been so awesome.
Wall-E 2 wouldn't really work.

Anyway I hope they don't ruin cars (probably will)


----------



## Blaziking the God General

DarkArmour said:


> Yeah but they were just racing games. They don't count as sequels.
> 
> The Incredibles 2 would've been so awesome.
> Wall-E 2 wouldn't really work.
> 
> Anyway I hope they don't ruin cars (probably will)


The Incredibles 2 WOULD be amazing. As long as they would bring Edna Mode back, I'd totally go see it.

I would probably burn Disney/Pixar if they did a WALL-E 2, because undoubtedly it would ruin WALL-E.


----------



## Butterfree

...um, you guys do know that Pixar have a _policy_ about sequels, right? You know, "No sequels unless we can really make something that's as good or better than the original"?

They're not going to make WALL-E 2. If they're making Cars 2 and Toy Story 3, they're doing it because they have something good to do with it. I'd think they could make a Cars sequel better than the original, since the original mostly suffered from the generic, clichéd storyline and it would be easy to improve on it. :/


----------



## ultraviolet

I hope they do make a sequel to Cars, because it was... well, boring compared to their other movies.


----------



## xkze

Yeah, I have tons of faith that Pixar would not go anywhere near a sequel unless they had something really good planned for it. Which is why I'm looking forward to Cars 2 _and_ Toy Story 3.


----------



## KOOLIONESSFULL

Useless Knowledge: All Disney/Pixar movies were rated in the 90 percentile except for 1. Cars. It was in the 70 Percentile.


----------



## xkze

Rated by what?


----------



## see ya

Xikaze said:


> Rated by what?


Rotten Tomatoes, a site that gives an average score based on the overall opinions of critics.


----------



## Mirry

I haven't seen Wall-E but from what I hear it's a bit of a rip off of Short Circuit, which is an epic film. :P


----------



## see ya

Mirry said:


> I haven't seen Wall-E but from what I hear it's a bit of a rip off of Short Circuit, which is an epic film. :P


Not really. The main robots kind of look alike, but that's where the similarities end.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Wall-E was probably the best of them. Mainly because I'm a sucker for things that can't talk, but still. 

I wanna watch Newt now....


----------



## see ya

Well, WALL-E's not only been nominated for Best Animated Feature (which is pretty much guaranteed), It's also been nominated for Best Original Screenplay. 

Still hasn't broken the glass ceiling for Best Picture, though...


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Skymin said:


> Still hasn't broken the glass ceiling for Best Picture, though...


Neither did the Dark Knight. Damn it.


----------



## see ya

Thought I'd revive this thread, as Up just came out. 



Spoiler



Holy shit does Up start on one hell of a tearjerker, needing only about fifteen minutes to give you almost total sympathy for the protagonist. It's definitely Pixar's most mature work...this is probably the only PG-rated animated movie I've seen to imply a _miscarriage_ (Or at least infertility). There were a few other moments that made my jaw drop a bit and think "Did...did they just go there?"



Outside of that, this movie was fucking hilarious. I'm a sucker for dog humor, and this movie had that in spades thanks to Dug, who was absolutely adorable. There was also Kevin, who should have been annoying as all hell, but wasn't, instead just adding to the hilarity. All without resorting to potty jokes, which made up half the goddamn jokes of everything in the trailers... (Okay, there was one, but it was fairly well-done)

I still like WALL-E a bit better, but Up is definitely on the higher tier of Pixar movies. I liked it better than Ratatouille and I dare say it beats out Finding Nemo, too. It's one of Pixar's more subtle movies (not as much as WALL-E, but close) and definitely worth a trip to the theater. The 3-D aspect isn't really pushed that much, so if your theater isn't showing the 3-D version, you're not missing much. It really seemed more like an afterthought.


----------



## Dewgong

i want to see up really bad.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

WALL-E's awesome.  he reminds me of the vidio game robot rob


----------

